# Slips of the tongue: Windows to the mind



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2016)

http://www.linguisticsociety.org/resource/slips-tongue-windows-mind

Διάβασα αυτό από την Αμερικανική Ένωση Γλωσσολόγων, μου άρεσε και το μοιράζομαι.


----------

